# Water filters



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I wad wondering water kind of water filters you all are using. I am planing a 3 day trip up at the manistee river trail. I have been looking at alot of different ones. Any info would be welcomed

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Are you referring to RV water filters or backpacking-type water filters? For our RV, I removed the filter and bypassed it. It was a source of restriction (low pressure) and leaks. Have suffered any ill effects from absence of a filter.

If you are talking about backpacking type, I have used a hand pump style successfully in the Pictured Rocks area. Can't remember the brand name, but any good backpacking outfitter will get you set up.


----------



## Jersey (May 19, 2010)

I have the Katadyn Vario and it's a great unit. It has a three stage filter and is very fast to fill a bottle, only about a minute. I've also used the the Katadyn Hiker which is also a good unit, the Vario just has a few more options, including being able to attach a bottle directly to the unit which is really convenient.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Check this thread.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=375912


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Yeah im looking for a filter to take backpacking. i am going to be on the Manistee river trail, do you have to do anything to the water after filtering it.


----------



## Jersey (May 19, 2010)

It's good to drink after filtering, doesn't even taste too bad, depending on the filter style.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

